# Download .swf Datei auf Handy...



## bigfella (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

habe gerade eine erste Flashanwendung für Flash Lite 1.1 erstellt.
Nun möchte ich die .swf Datei auf meinen Webspace laden, so das man die Datei mit einem Handy herunterladen kann.

Wenn ich in meinem Handybrowser den kompletten Pfad (so: http://www.abc.com/test.swf) angebe, wird die Anwendung gleich im Browser geladen.

Ich möchte aber das der Besucher die Datei speichern kann, um sie danach selbst zu starten.
Wie ist das möglich, bzw. was muss ich tun?

Kann mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen?
Vielen Dank für Eure HIlfe.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (4. Mai 2007)

Hi,

Du musst die Datei mit einem Content-Type ausliefern, der den Browser veranlasst, den Downloaddialog zu starten.

Verlinke die Datei nicht direkt, sondern liefere sie mit einem serverseitigen Script aus und setze einen entsprechenden Header.

Genauere Informationen findest Du z.B. im PHP-Forum mit dem Suchbegriff "Download" oder "Content-Type".

Gruß
.


----------

